# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Are Ketoconazole and Minoxidil effective for hairline regrowth?

## AgainstBaldness

Hi. I'm 26 years old. My problem is my hairline. I have enough hair on my head. But not on my hairline. I'm using Finasteride, But I think it's useless for me. People suggested me to use Minoxidil or Ketoconazole 2%. But I fear Minoxidil. I heard it may make your head balder than before! If Finasteride is useless, do these two drugs are useful? Thanks.

----------


## iwannakeephair1674

> Hi. I'm 26 years old. My problem is my hairline. I have enough hair on my head. But not on my hairline. I'm using Finasteride, But I think it's useless for me. People suggested me to use Minoxidil or Ketoconazole 2%. But I fear Minoxidil. I heard it may make your head balder than before! If Finasteride is useless, do these two drugs are useful? Thanks.


 I believe that there is some validity with Ketoconazole 2%, but I am certain that it alone will NOT allow you to keep your hairline. Also, I don't believe that Finasteride is doing absolutely nothing for you, it could be slowing down your hairloss and if you were to stop the drug, your hairloss would probably be a LOT worse and occur a lot faster than it is now. 

So a solution for you might to consider PRP or have a consultation with a member of the IAHRS (don't focus on rushing into surgery, if they are a member of the IAHRS, they will give you the best advice possible without trying to rush you into surgery) or you can even consider doing both PRP and a consultation with an IAHRS doctor.

Hope this helps,
-Destin

----------


## GoodFellas

Anymore thoughts on Ketoconazole?`

----------


## Phatalis

I'm 23 about to be 24. I've been using nizoral and rogaine foam 5% since late january...

personally for me, and I hope I don't jinx this... it has done some significant work on my hairline. It's grown in pretty well...I see even some new smaller hairs that I thought were long gone coming back.

It's been pretty awesome for me...

I think nizoral is ketconwhatevermabop you're talking about. 2%


I'd give it a try dude... minox didn't mess with me barely at all.. and everyone thus far has noticed my shits thicker.

seems kinda quick actually.. it was like the second week of january.. got back from florida and started using it... I dunno man. but it worked.

----------


## Constantine

> I'm 23 about to be 24. I've been using nizoral and rogaine foam 5% since late january...
> 
> personally for me, and I hope I don't jinx this... it has done some significant work on my hairline. It's grown in pretty well...I see even some new smaller hairs that I thought were long gone coming back.
> 
> It's been pretty awesome for me...
> 
> I think nizoral is ketconwhatevermabop you're talking about. 2%
> 
> 
> ...


 May i know whats the frequency of your nizoral usage?
I use it twice a week cos it makes my hair too dry..

----------


## Phatalis

honestly I use it every other day.

maybe im just an odd case. but everythings balancing out. I think I got most of the hair im gonna get from the rogaine now. I dont know if any new hairs are coming out but my hairline looks 95% better.

----------


## Phatalis

i somewhat regret not taking pics. actually... maybe I can find some and post em. i have a mohawk now kinda ill have to buzz it back down to show you guys.

not sure if Im quite ready but when I cut it ill show the hairline. I'll post a before pic also.

----------

